# Goldfische nach Umsiedlung gestorben



## Holly2609 (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Umsiedlung von Goldfischen und hoffe, dass ihr mir hier helfen könnt 
Und zwar folgendes....Mein Vater hat im Garten einen Teich, Fläche würde ich mal so auf 10qm schätzen, tiefste Stelle so um die 1,10m in der Mitte.
Ich habe jetzt vor etwa 8 Wochen bei einem Bekannten 4 große Goldfische (so um die 20cm) bekommen und diese in unseren Teich umgesiedelt. Leider mussten wir jetzt feststellen, dass das den Fischen irgendwie nicht so richtig bekommen ist. Von den vier Fischen lebt leider nur noch einer und der macht auf mich auch keinen besonders agilen Eindruck. Woran könnte das liegen? Ich habe die Fische in einem Eimer transportiert, die Autofahrt dauerte etwa 30min (ich weiß dass das bestimmt nicht optimal ist). Kann es sein dass das doch zu viel Stress für die Fische war? Bevor ich mir jetzt neue hole wollte ich nachfragen was ihr so für Tipps habt. 
In dem Teich leben noch weitere Goldfische die, so wie es aussieht, bei bester Gesundheit sind. 
Danke.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo und willkommen,

die Fahrt ist sicher nicht die Ursache. 30 Minuten stellen kein Problem dar, wenn die Temperatur nicht wesentlich über 20 Gard ist.

Zuerst hättest du die Wasserwerte testen sollen.
Die unterschiedlichen Temperaturen in Eimer und Teich hast du berücksichtigt?
Wie hast du die Fische eingesetzt?


----------



## Holly2609 (19. Juni 2017)

Wasserwerte hab ich noch nicht getestet, ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie gemacht. Aber wieso trifft es nur die neuen Fische, die anderen sind alle gesund und munter?!?
Hatte die neuen Fische in einem Eimer, bisschen Teichwasser nachgefüllt und dann in den Teich gesetzt.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juni 2017)

> Hatte die neuen Fische in einem Eimer, bisschen Teichwasser nachgefüllt und dann in den Teich gesetzt.


Ich mache das immer so: Halbvolles Gefäß in den Teich stellen, 30 Minuten warten. Temperaturen nähern sich.
Über weitere 30 Minuten das Gefäß mit Wasser auffüllen, so nähern sich die Sauerstoffwerte an.

Was bei dir die Ursache ist/war, läßt sich nicht genau sagen. Vielleicht ingesamt der Streß von Fangen bis Einsetzen.

Warte bitte nochmal andere Wortmeldungen ab.


----------



## Ansaj (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Holly,
wie teichinteressent schon sagt: der Stress war einfach zu viel für die armen Goldies.
Erstens wurden sie gefangen, das ist massiver Stress, dann noch die Autofahrt in einem kleinen Eimer bei hohen Temperaturen (Wasserwerte verschlechtern sich und der Sauerstoffgehalt nimmt ab = Stress). Dann wurden sie gleich in ein neuen Teich gesetzt, ohne dass auf die Temperatur oder Wasserwerte geachtet wurde und wodurch sie zusätzlich auch noch mit ganz anderen Keimen durch den Erstbesatz und einer unbekannten Umgebung konfrontiert wurden. Mich wundert es da nicht, dass das zu viel an Stressfaktoren waren.

Also für die Zukunft bitte folgendes beachten:
1. Beim Transport bei hohen Temperaturen darauf achten, dass sich das Wasser nicht zu stark erhitzt (oder die Aktion verschieben) und gegebenenfalls Sauerstofftabletten besorgen.
2. Die Fische nicht sofort in den Teich umsiedeln, sondern eine Quarantäne in einem seperaten Becken durchführen. Das Becken mit Leitungswasser und nicht mit Teichwasser befüllen. Die Temperatur angleichen, die Fische langsam an das Wasser (wegen der eventuell abweichenden Werte) gewöhnen. Dort die Fische ohne Futter erstmal zur Ruhe kommen lassen. Teilwasserwechsel und Filterung sind wichtig.
3. Die nächsten Tage langsam anfangen zu füttern und immer mal wieder etwas Teichwasser hinzufüllen, damit die Fische sich an die Keime des Erstbesatzes gewöhnen können. Es kann nach einiger Zeit auch ein Pilotfisch zu den neuen gesetz werden (ein Fisch aus dem Teich)
4. Beobachten ob die neuen Fische gesund sind, damit der Erstbesatz nicht angesteckt wird. Das kann einige Wochen in Anspruch nehmen. Dann Wasser aus dem Quarantänebecken in den Teich geben, damit sich der Erstbesatz an die Keime der neuen Fische gewöhnen kann.
5. Neue Fische umsiedeln, dabei auf die Temperatur im Teich achten. Neue Fische beobachten (also nicht verreisen etc.)

Noch etwas zu den Wasserwerten: Wenn keine Wasserwechsel durchgeführt werden, steigt der Nitritgehalt an. Nitrit ist fischgiftig. Goldfische sind robust, steigt der Gehalt langsam an, "gewöhnen" sie sich daran und fühlen sich damit zwar nicht wohl, aber überleben im Zweifel länger, als andere Fische, die gute Werte gewohnt sind und dann in ein kontaminiertes Gewässer kommen. Das kann zu einem Schock führen. Die Fische atmen dann ganz schwer, liegen am Boden, zeigen Flossenklemmen und sind lethargisch. Habe ich leider selber schon erlebt.
Ich sage nicht, dass das bei dir der Fall war, aber es wäre eine weitere Erklärung und soll nochmal verdeutlichen, warum es wichtig ist auf die Werte zu achten, gerade wenn neue Fische einziehen sollen und ein weiterer Grund dafür, warum neue sterben und der Altbesatz nicht.

Gruß
Ansaj

Nachtrag:
Ich bin etwas verwirrt, sind die Fische gleich nach der Umsiedlung gestorben (darauf bezieht sich mein Text) oder erst Wochen später?
Muss aber auch gar keine abweichenden Gründe für das Sterben haben.

PS: Müssen es wirklich neue Goldfische sein? Wie viele leben denn in dem Teich? Goldfische vermehren sich doch eh rasant, da würde ich lieber mit einem geringen Besatz anfangen, denn irgendwann werden es eh zuviele...


----------



## Holly2609 (20. Juni 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
die Fische sind nicht direkt gestorben, erst nach einigen Wochen. Habe die Fische vor ca. 7-8 Wochen geholt.
Im Teich leben hauptsächlich Goldfische und ein paar Goldorfen und Rotaugen. Aber ich werde dann erstmal keine weiteren Fische kaufen. Ist mir doch zu groß das Risiko. 
Vielen Dank für deine aufschlussreichen Beitrag, werde das in Zukunft beachten!


----------



## Ansaj (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Holly,
bitte teste trotzdem nochmal das Teichwasser. Mit einer unter Wasser geschlossenen Flasche in ein Gartencenter/Zooladen gehen (viele bieten eine kostenlose Analyse an). Die Analyse sollte spätestens 30 Min nach dem Abfüllen stattfinden. Darauf achten, dass Nitrit und Ammoniak getestet werden.
Zusätzlich wäre es zum Wohl der Fische wichtig, dass regelmäßig Teilwasserwechsel mit geeignetem Wasser durchgeführt werden und nicht nur verdunstetes Wasser aufgefüllt wird. Also sage das deinem Vater, wenn er es nicht eh schon macht. 
Ein Fisch von den neuen lebt ja noch und ist nicht so gut drauf, wie du sagst. Da gilt es jetzt Linderung zu verschaffen. Ein sofortiger großzügiger Teilwasserwechsel ist unabhängig von den Analyseresultaten ratsam (aber mit geeignetem Wasser, dessen Temperatur sich nicht stark unterscheidet). 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Holly2609 (20. Juni 2017)

Ok Danke für die Tipps! Gebe das direkt so weiter und wir kümmern uns um alles weitere!!


----------

